# Milwaukee 12 volt cable cutter 600 MCM



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We have a project coming up where we will need to make about 60 cuts, 16 crimp splices and 48 ends to strip, all 500 copper.

We have an Ideal cutter that attaches to a battery drill, Its fast but so big that its a two man job. I was looking at the 12 volt Milwaukee cable cutter and was hoping someone has some recent field experience cutting 500 copper with it.
My concern it that it will be at the upper end of its capacity.
Milwaukee claims it will go 150 cuts on a battery. 

Much thanks for any constructive input.


----------



## Ctsparky93 (Sep 17, 2016)

I think a small portable bandsaw is the best to cut wire it’s fast and a multipurpose tool. That’s what most guys use nowadays 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

150 cuts of what?
500 or 16awg?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Southeast Power said:


> We have a project coming up where we will need to make about 60 cuts, 16 crimp splices and 48 ends to strip, all 500 copper.
> 
> We have an Ideal cutter that attaches to a battery drill, Its fast but so big that its a two man job. I was looking at the 12 volt Milwaukee cable cutter and was hoping someone has some recent field experience cutting 500 copper with it.
> My concern it that it will be at the upper end of its capacity.
> ...


We've been using our 12v cutter a bunch the last 2-3 years.

We've been doing some 2000-4000 amp double ended switchboards and it works it way through the parallel 500mcm CU just fine.

For a guy in your situation, make sure you have two batteries. Depending on how long it takes you to terminate, we usually get most or all of a day out of one battery doing nothing but 500mcm terminations. We always have the second battery just sitting on the charger in case we need it.

I also picked up the Dewalt wire stripper, since Milwaukee doesn't have one. The Dewalt stripper combined with the Milwaukee cutter works fantastic!!!!

I was doing some 750AL XHHW yesterday with both tools. The stripper was really saving me, my razor knife had a tough time with the XHHW insulation, but the Dewalt stripper just unzips the insulation like it's nothing.

All the guys love the cutter and stripper.

I did a big wire order a while back and our supply house threw in the stripper when I asked about it.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Ctsparky93 said:


> I think a small portable bandsaw is the best to cut wire it’s fast and a multipurpose tool. That’s what most guys use nowadays
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would never do that unless it was the last tool I had. That would be slow and a big damn mess. 
FWIW, I would get rid of someone doing that.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

That Dewalt stripper looks nice and I could fit both of them in the job budget.
The fact that it it sewer work, makes a great case for speed.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Southeast Power said:


> I would never do that unless it was the last tool I had. That would be slow and a big damn mess.
> FWIW, I would get rid of someone doing that.


I don't get it. It's far from slow, it zips right thru. It makes a nice clean cut as well, perfectly flat instead of that ripple cut you get with the wave in the middle from shearing it.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Southeast Power said:


> I would never do that unless it was the last tool I had. That would be slow and a big damn mess.
> FWIW, I would get rid of someone doing that.



I use my non red Sawzmost® often to cut large wires. (Only red ones are Sawzall™) What is the issue? Hell, a wood cutting blade works the nuts for cutting large aluminum wires.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

JoeSparky said:


> I use my non red Sawzmost® often to cut large wires. (Only red ones are Sawzall™) What is the issue? *Hell, a wood cutting blade works the nuts for cutting large aluminum wires*.


Really? I would think the big teeth would make a crappier cut.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> Really? I would think the big teeth would make a crappier cut.


I have never used a wood blade on aluminum wire but in general aluminum is super super easy to saw, you can usually cut aluminum plate or bar stock with a regular circular saw and a regular general use carbide tipped blade.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Really? I would think the big teeth would make a crappier cut.


I'm sure you have a scrap of 4/0 sitting around somewhere. Send a wood blade through it and then hit the thanks button above :vs_laugh:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

JoeSparky said:


> I'm sure you have a scrap of 4/0 sitting around somewhere. Send a wood blade through it and then hit the thanks button above :vs_laugh:


For what?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> I would never do that unless it was the last tool I had. That would be slow and a big damn mess.
> FWIW, I would get rid of someone doing that.


In the past I'd agree with you 100%.

Since cutting with an M12 bandsaw I'd disagree. Almost ran out and got one for myself but I really don't need it.


----------



## Ctsparky93 (Sep 17, 2016)

Southeast Power said:


> I would never do that unless it was the last tool I had. That would be slow and a big damn mess.
> 
> FWIW, I would get rid of someone doing that.




Just so you know I am talking about a cordless compact one handed band saw 12v or 18v. Not a big heavy corded one. We own a gator and a new style cable cutter which is nice. But the bandsaw leaves a nice and faster cut. It does leave fine cooper or al dust but nothing that a big deal to clean. If I had a choice bandsaw wins since it makes life easier for all types of jobs. And they are one handed use so you hold material emt, rmc, rod, flmc, wire in the other hand and cut. The dewalt cable stripper is a very nice tool for a lot of terminations. Don’t beat it till you try it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> In the past I'd agree with you 100%.
> 
> Since cutting with an M12 bandsaw I'd disagree. Almost ran out and got one for myself but *I really don't need it*.


The best reason to buy it, 
is because you don't already have it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> The best reason to buy it,
> is because you don't already have it.


Well in that case, he can buy mine used in like new condition.

It's a great tool, but some of us just don't need it.

BTW, I used it today to make 1 cut on 1/2" EMT. lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Ctsparky93 said:


> Just so you know I am talking about a cordless compact one handed band saw 12v or 18v. Not a big heavy corded one. We own a gator and a new style cable cutter which is nice. But the bandsaw leaves a nice and faster cut. It does leave fine cooper or al dust but nothing that a big deal to clean. If I had a choice bandsaw wins since it makes life easier for all types of jobs. And they are one handed use so you hold material emt, rmc, rod, flmc, wire in the other hand and cut. The dewalt cable stripper is a very nice tool for a lot of terminations. Don’t beat it till you try it.


When we were cutting on an elevated computer floor I put a 5 gal bucket under the cable and it caught the dust that would have been all over with the air blowing up from the floor.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> The best reason to buy it,
> is because you don't already have it.




#1 I'm trying to get rid of some stuff at this point.

#2 Kids (6) and Grandkids (4) cost money, lol!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> #1 I'm trying to get rid of some stuff at this point.
> 
> #2 Kids (6) and Grandkids (4) cost money, lol!


Buy @HackWork 's! You know its been pampered in that Mercedes Hilton Hotel he works out of, half the tool-only new price is $75 and that's a lot of entertainment for $75.


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

Cow said:


> We've been using our 12v cutter a bunch the last 2-3 years.
> 
> We've been doing some 2000-4000 amp double ended switchboards and it works it way through the parallel 500mcm CU just fine.
> 
> ...


This is spot on. My company gave us a tool credit one year and the cutters only ended up costing me $100. Best money I’ve spent. I would definitely get a couple batteries. Mine burn through 500, I cut enough to get $10,000 in 6’ pieces at the scrap yard lol


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Southeast Power said:


> That Dewalt stripper looks nice and I could fit both of them in the job budget.
> 
> The fact that it it sewer work, makes a great case for speed.


You will NOT regret the dewalt stripper. So fast, so clean, less chance for injury. Challenge any old timer to do it as good as that stripper. On second thought, don't, you might be chancing a workers compensation claim.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I tried the cable cutter at a demo the other day, seemed like it can handle 500's no problem. If i had a job that needed it I'd grab one no question.



I usually use my m12 or m18 portaband most times if a little dust won't be a big deal. 







HackWork said:


> Really? I would think the big teeth would make a crappier cut.



That's what we do on demo work. We took out a bunch of jacketed MC the other day and I got a bunch of Ax and Wrecker blades and tore it up. Metal blades just gum up.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

The M12 band saw is a machine for large cable cutting. It is fast and convenient. It cuts copper or aluminum equally well. The only down side is that you must be aware of the metal dust and protect the equipment.

Someone else had a M12 cable cutter that i tried. It is nice but I prefer the band saw. Using the band saw means one less tool to maintain and keep up with.


----------



## Jre (May 9, 2017)

The Milwaukee m12 cutters work much better than I Thought they would. 1 tip I learned when cutting 600's you have to put them on low speed or they jam halfway through.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I picked up both the 12-volt cutter and the Dewalt Stripper.
The cutter is a bit odd it that it stops and clicks during the cut. I tested it on 750 AL
I have some 300 copper to test with, Ill see if it cuts any different with a smaller diameter cable.

FWIW, the 750AL die that came with the Dewalt stripper was too small for the cable I tried it our on. Im sure it was XHHW it looked very thin.


----------



## aceradrian (Jun 6, 2019)

*Snap-On Electric Tools?*

Good afternoon,
I have friend who works at Snap-On and she wanted to know if any of us electricians would be interested in using some of their products. She wanted to know about the other companies like Milwaukee, DeWalt, Klauke and the rest and which one was best according to you guys. (Snap-On in case you didnt know makes hand tools like wrenches, sockets and the like. My buddy's a mechanic and is really into their tools.) Lmk what yo guys think.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

aceradrian said:


> Good afternoon,
> I have friend who works at Snap-On and she wanted to know if any of us electricians would be interested in using some of their products. She wanted to know about the other companies like Milwaukee, DeWalt, Klauke and the rest and which one was best according to you guys. (Snap-On in case you didnt know makes hand tools like wrenches, sockets and the like. My buddy's a mechanic and is really into their tools.) Lmk what yo guys think.


Oh yeah, send me some tools and I’ll use the crap out of them and report back.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Oh yeah, send me some tools and I’ll use the crap out of them and report back.


You do realize that its Snap-on, not Strap-on right? :wink:


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

aceradrian said:


> Good afternoon,
> I have friend who works at Snap-On and she wanted to know if any of us electricians would be interested in using some of their products. She wanted to know about the other companies like Milwaukee, DeWalt, Klauke and the rest and which one was best according to you guys. (Snap-On in case you didnt know makes hand tools like wrenches, sockets and the like. My buddy's a mechanic and is really into their tools.) Lmk what yo guys think.


I think you should:
Fill out your profile *AS PER THE USER SIGN UP AGREEMENT*

And ask the admins about advertising on here- there are rules to that as well.:wink::wink:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

aceradrian said:


> Good afternoon,
> I have friend who works at Snap-On and she wanted to know if any of us electricians would be interested in using some of their products. She wanted to know about the other companies like Milwaukee, DeWalt, Klauke and the rest and which one was best according to you guys. (Snap-On in case you didnt know makes hand tools like wrenches, sockets and the like. My buddy's a mechanic and is really into their tools.) Lmk what yo guys think.



Snap-on is for mechanics, not electricians. I've never once seen an electrician own anything by Snap-on.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Snap-on is for mechanics, not electricians. I've never once seen an electrician own anything by Snap-on.


I own a few Snap-On tools and I have seen many other electrician with them. 

The same way as I see many non-electrician with Klein tools.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

There's another thread talking about consumer financing and how you probably wind up building the cost of the financing into the cost of the product. Well Snap-on is HUGE in consumer financing, extending credit to 18 year old auto mechanics with zero credit history, many of whom will have terrible credit very soon  That's why their toolboxes cost more than a Hyundai. (Hyundai won't finance that car for the same knuckleheads.) 

Their tools have REALLY nice finish and polishing and stamping and who cares other than 18 year old mechanics. They are decent quality but they were never any better than the made in USA Craftsman tools you could get for 1/4th the price at Sears in the 80s - 90s. Side by side there was just nothing superior about Snap-on. 

If I see Snap-on wrench, socket, etc. real cheap at a flea market or something I might buy it but I can't think of a single thing I'd buy Snap-on.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I own a few Snap-On tools and I have seen many other electrician with them.
> 
> The same way as I see many non-electrician with Klein tools.


I see.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

MTW said:


> Snap-on is for mechanics, not electricians. I've never once seen an electrician own anything by Snap-on.



I have not or would not ever own klien sockets


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

electricguy said:


> I have not or would not ever own klien sockets


Why. They're likely just rebranded anyway. They slap their name on Bondhus Allen wrenches, and heritage scissors, and NWS pliers and Xuron cutters. All good products.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

electricguy said:


> I have not or would not ever own klien sockets


Klein and other common electrician's brands are available everywhere electricians shop. Snap-on is available from a truck that stops at mechanics and car dealers once a week and caters mostly to one particular trade. Sure, you can buy used Snap-on from ebay or craigslist, but chances are you'll be buying mechanics tools.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

MTW said:


> Snap-on is for mechanics, not electricians. I've never once seen an electrician own anything by Snap-on.


Hi, I'm 460 and I'm an electrician and I own a good bit of Snap-On.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

460 Delta said:


> Hi, I'm 460 and I'm an electrician and I own a good bit of Snap-On.


How did you end up with Snap-On tools?

Did you buy them out of a Snap-On truck?
Were they left to you?
Did you buy them second hand??


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

I have a few that I bought second hand, but yeah I made my payments to the route guy like everyone else does.
I also have some Mac tools from before they took their hardline to Taiwan, as good as Snappy and a bit cheaper.
Craftsman from any era is an also ran to brands like Snappy and Mac, the close competition would be Proto and JH Williams and other industrial brands.
When Danaher made tools for NAPA, I bought a lot of them also, tough and affordable to boot.
Way overkill for electrical work, but use and really abuse a Snappy or Mac ratchet a bit then you'll understand. 
I was in the family business years back and heavy diesel work was just part of the job I suppose.
Now I sound like a tool nerd:sad:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

We use the Milwaukee cable cutters and crimpers and a Ripley stripper.


----------

